# ADA 2008 Catalogue



## Steve Smith (22 May 2008)

Just got mine this morning.  Some stunning photos in the catalogue!

Nature aquarium gallery 3 is amazing, but I think Gallery 4 is perhaps my favourite.  This is the sort of thing I'd like to setup in my 4ft when I get it sorted out...  Similar to the TGM long tank too.

Anyone else got a favourite?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2008)

Will get this on my next order from AE, postage costs don't compensate ordering it on its own.


----------



## George Farmer (22 May 2008)

I've not got around to ordering it yet.  

How many pages is it?  Any exciting aquascaping innovations?


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2008)

Hi George,i have this years book and it only has 132 pages and i dont think its as good as 2006 book which had 194 pages,the pages on aquascapeing are fewer than 2006 but i still enjoy reading it,regards john.


----------



## TDI-line (22 May 2008)

Tut tut George, aren't you on ADA's mailing list...


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2008)

I was hoping AE would shove a 2006 catalogue in with my order like they have for a few others, but you can't have everything!  The fact that the 2 pots of glosso I ordered were so cheap was just ace 

I haven't had a chance to read through it properly yet, but there are about 6 gallery scapes, with a sort of setup page and a final shot page.  There are also 2 or 3 other scapes.  I left my copy at work so I'm writing that from memory


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 May 2008)

This catalogue has been out ages, if you buy from Japan. You can also get the backdated ADA plant layout competitions going back to when the competition first started.....and Aqua Journals when they first come out.

Dave.

EDIT: here is the link I forgot.

http://www.adana.co.jp/catalog/index.ph ... page=index


----------



## Steve Smith (25 May 2008)

Good too know, cheers Dave 

I got my AGA magazine yesterday and it has much more in depth information about some of the gallery tanks in the catalogue, translated from Mr Amano's words I believe.  Quite interesting.


----------

